# Stocking Help



## matt11 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi, 
I have 5 small tiger barbs (wild caught) in my 15 gallon tank. They are still babies (under 1 inch). I was wondering where i could go from here in terms of stocking. I know that i am getting close to full but i have had some idea's. 

1. 
5x Tiger barb
1x Swordtail

2. 
5x Tiger barb 
6x Endler (i know it might seem crazy, but my tank is well planted, and the endlers in the fish store looked really quick so i thought it might work. )

3. 
5x Tiger Barb
2-3 x Platy

I would like to know what you think and what the best coarse of action might be. My friend suggested an all barb tank. Is there any other barb that i could but in (besides green/albino tiger barbs) that would do well. 

Thanks


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

why dont you get some bottom feeders? i.e cory cats?


----------



## matt11 (Jan 12, 2010)

I like bottom feeders, but i have found that Tiger Barbs mostly stay by the bottom, so i would like something to fill the other areas. 
thanks


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Tiger Barbs grow to about 3 inches so using the rule of 1 inch of fish per gallon, you are at the max already. Tiger Barbs are also notorious fin nippers so you don't want to keep them with any fish that are slow or have flowing fins otherwise they'll rip them to shreads which could lead to infection.
--
Take care...Paul


----------



## rbyn (Jan 13, 2010)

That's odd, my tiger barbs in my 20 gallon stay in the middle to top of the tank. They are supposed to be mid water dwellers. Do you have any plants or tall decorations? They help fish calm down and you'll find they swim where they're supposed to. Tiger barbs do get to be more aggressive when they become bigger. Fin-nippers. They can even stress a larger fish to death by their constant fin nipping if the tank's not large enough.



matt11 said:


> I like bottom feeders, but i have found that Tiger Barbs mostly stay by the bottom, so i would like something to fill the other areas.
> thanks


----------

